

Tools to Bootstrap your Startup Weekend Idea - mikeknoop
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/10/10/how-zapier-can-help-bootsrap-your-startup-weekend-idea/

======
cookingrobot
Showrapp.co won the last Seattle Startup weekend by having an actual app
running by the end of the event, complete with user accounts.

They used <https://DailyCred.com> (my startup) for the account system. There's
a big difference between collecting a potential user's email address for your
mailing list, and actually creating a real user account for them.

------
jakejohnson
One of the most popular tools I've seen at Startup Weekend would have to be
LaunchRock. Zapier sounds like a great addition! I'll need to brainstorm some
ideas. We had several teams use Divshot to quickly prototype web apps at
Startup Weekend in Lincoln, NE. Divshot was also used to build Qup.tv in 48
hours.

------
yesimahuman
Just wanted to shamelessly plug my Jetstrap which is a visual builder for
Bootstrap (since many SW projects are done in Bootstrap):
<http://jetstrap.com/>

~~~
agilekn0w
Are you guys gonna start charging for Jetstrap soon or will it stay free?

------
danso
I felt like the OP is lacking in practical details (besides, try our product)
but I think the topic is good: kits/steps to building a launch site for any
occasion for near-0 cost.

My guess is:

\- Twitter Bootstrap \- Amazon S3 \- memorable bit.ly link (bit.ly/kickapanda)
that goes to S3 page \- Google Analytics \- Something like
AddThis/Sharethis/etc. to do social media share buttons quickly.

